# Someone elses opinion please..



## 88941 (May 10, 2005)

Hi All

As some of you allready know Deb and myself plan to go full time as soon as we have sold our house (should not be long now)...

We have spent many many long hours researching this with a fine tooth comb, we have looked at Euro motorhomes, American RV's and just recently Fifth wheel units..

And to be honest we are smitten with the Fifth wheel units, and have so far only thought of one minor disadvantage of a Fifth wheel & that is the matter of security when wild camping i.e. being able to make a rapid getaway should the need arise (and to be honest it doesnt worry either of us) the fear of having to make a quick getaway is not going to spoil our fun, so that one point aside does anyone have any further points as to why an RV would be better than a Fifth wheel.

It just seems ideal being able to park up on site and have the pickup to drive around in rather than trying to get around in a 30' RV. i know we could tow a small car behind an RV but neither of us fancy that..

The Fifth wheels we have seen are more spacious than an RV have much better payloads and if we import one from the states are ridiculously cheap, we cant really find anything on the negative side so would someone who maybe isnt looking through rose coloured specs let us know what are the downsides to a Fifth wheel compared to an RV...

we look forward to your views.....

Keith N Debs


----------



## Alan1234 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Fifth Wheels vs Motorhomes*

Hi from California

Pesumably you'd describe yourselves as "Parkers rather than Drivers" because towing a big trailer is different from a one unit "bus". Imagine hard braking on a steep downhill curve?

Another thing is that you're going to need a Big US Pick-em-up, probably a 350 (1 ton plus) Deisel to drag it around, and that will cost some serious cash, it will need to be in good shape and will take heavy wear and tear.

You'll get about 12-15 mpg free from the trailer and it will still be a "big vehicle" whereas a tiny TOAD will go down any back street and get 60 ish mpg.

I'm going to an Rv show next weekend, as part of my 'continuing education' and I'll ask some salesmen your question.

If I can be of any actual help; email me

Alan Poole


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi keith and debs

i dont know much about them but ive seen them at york and they do look the part but i think you may need some kind of trailer lock like the hgv's use so it cant be knicked , 5th wheel lock . i'd love to see a pic of what youre buying .


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Know exactly where you're coming from there. We currently full time in an A class and we've also looked at the 5vers using the same logic as yourselves, i'e, at least whilst parked up, you've got the truck to use for sightseeing/shopping. The only real reasons we've stuck with an A class, are that a/ we like em ( no real justification, we just do) and b/ I like playing YORKIE man, sad i know, but there we are. ;-) 
I'd be interested to know which 5vers you've been looking at as I'd have to say that the ones we've seen didn't appear that much more spacious than our A class with lounge slide. The only problem i've ever heard of with 5vers in the U.K was one of insurance which was difficult to obtain, even with a permanent address ( thats another subject all together!) thought I believe N.F.U will now cover them.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

went to a campsite near kings lynn last bank holiday and one of the wardens lived on site in a 5ver he pulled it with a jeep, daihatsu or simular 2.5L i believe 

For them he thought this was the best option,as they only travel down to portugal for the winter then back to britain for the summer. 

I think if you are going to be treating the 5ver as a static then they make sense, but if you intend to travel alot then the comfort of an A class is hard to beat.

Olley


----------



## 88941 (May 10, 2005)

Hi All

Thanks for all the replies keep em coming.

For those who are interested here is a selection of the type of thing we have been looking at.

http://www.usedrvs.net/used_5th_fifth_wheels_for_sale.html

Keith n Debs


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Try the Fifth wheel company www.fifthwheelco.com 
They will custom build for you.
Good luck and enjoy yourselves.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Keith n Debs,

Great concept, poor design and/or expensive for UK/European use. Bit like an Austin Maxi if you ever knew that 

You either buy a US designed 5th wheel, which is either too heavy or lacks quality/style (IMHO), and of course comes with US domestic equipment. Or you buy the one referred to by bigfoot, which is very expensive (even more so if a custom one) and, again IMHO, the lounge design execution is lacking.

The rest is pure advantage as far as I can tell, for relaxed longer-term use in Europe. Personally not what we need or want now, with retirement at least 11 years away, but will be in due course and I hope this market develops by then. 

Dave


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I don't think so, they quoted me £35000 including an uprated Nissan King cab pick up. Their main advantage is that it ia built for the UK and Europe.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

That is a much more attractive price than it used to be, assuming it is the standard offering on their site that they take round shows. They must have been flying a kite before. Pity they don't give an indication of price on their website as many who liked the idea must have been put off by it.

Dave
Edit - now I look at the 5thwheelco site, it jogs my memory that I think - better check if it matters - they may well be displaying a shorter one at York. I guess it might be a motorhome version of their smaller horsebox one:
http://www.fifthwheelco.com/horsebox.html


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *Keith-n-Deb*. I am a firm Full-timing, Wild-camping 'A' class motorhomer. If your intention is to spend most of the time on sites? Then a 5er would be ideal. If you wish to spend more time away from campsites? Then in my opinion a 5er is a no,no. :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

One disadvantage I see is while you are on the move you can't access the habitation nor can anyone travel or sleep in it .. 
Its a caravan, not a motorhome


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

True, it's a caravan without most of the disadvantages of a caravan, in particular the ones that revolve around stability and weight.

Many find attractive the ability to move about inside a motorhome while travelling. Personally we have done it very rarely, mainly to get a drink from the fridge because I suppose we don't have to anticipate the need (and while I think of it, mainly to lock the damn fridge door having missed it from the pre-flight checklist!). It wouldn't be a factor in a future purchase but I know some are adamant about it.

I wince when I see children moving about in a motorhome while bowling along the open road.

Dave


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> I wince when I see children moving about in a motorhome while bowling along the open road.


Absolutely Dave .. I insist that they don't move around while on the move and occasionally we set off early morning with them still asleep. If they need to use the toilet I much prefer to pull over.
Travelling in a large RV is much more fun than a car or pick up truck, you can see over just about everything on the road and have all the in car entertainment to keep them amused. Its a personal choice of course .. as we often say on here there is no 'one size fits all' ..

Jim


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

I have to admit that on occasion when we have been travelling for quite a while and I need to go but want to get to a certain place before it get's too dark. I put the RV into cruise and hand over to Sandy.  By the way. It is not a recommendation. :lol:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Thats going to put the cat amongst the pigeons JSW :lol: :lol:


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Hi Keith n Deb

We went through the same process as you when we decided to switch from caravan to something that was easier to use.
Sorry to disagree with Bigfoot but I personaly would not touch Fifthwheel company with a barge pole. We thought that the examples they showed us were extremely poor quality, in particular against the American built examples from Nene Overland???? (cannot remember their full name but someone might), plus we found the sales oiks particularly offensive.
They actually lost out big time as we were looking at the horsebox one they do, (wife and daughter have horses) we already have a new large 4x4 pickup (still do) that would have doubled to pull it, but we bought a horsebox instead (which cost a hell of a lot more than their nasty bit of rubbish) and the motorhome and we do not regret it one little bit.
We felt the Nean ones were superb quality and much better value for money as the ones on the site you specified shows and they didn't make you take your shoes off when you looked in them!!
At the end of the day the fifth wheelers are nice but they still have the limitations of a caravan, after towing for over 25yrs we wanted to have something easier to use, drive, much easier all round in terms of use e.g. toilet while you are moving if you need.
Motorhomes do have their disadvantages comparative lack of storage space being one of them (evan to a normal caravan), but you can easily find ways round that, cut your cloth to its width so to speak. These are all personal opinions so I am not trying to upset anyone, but I would not have an RV as they are to expensive to run, don't like or want LHD and they are too big for our roads (and the European roads IMO), but you pays YOUR money and take YOUR choice
I would totally agree with the comments on fifth wheelers like 'if you are going to one place and stopping for a long while' and 'if you are using it like a static' it would be good, but if you want to see places IMHO the motorhome is best.
You have picked on the one thing that bothered me, the lack of a car if you do stop anywhere, fact is that you can get hire cars brought to the site with the Caravan Club and they cost from £20/ day. We find this is cheaper than using public transport for the day and more convenient. Other times we walk and abroad normally use the van as you do not seem to have the same parking problems.

Good luck with your choice by the way.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

If an RV is to big for our roads how do container lorries manage? with 40' on the back and the unit they must approach 50'. They can be to big for some sites but that would apply to a big 5er.

Olley


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Would'nt disagree. I happen to think big lorries are too big for our roads as well. The lorries don't normally try to go the places we go either.
So in a nut shell, I said it was only MY opinion no one else has to agree, American RV's Lorries and the big fifth wheelers, I repeat in MY opinion are too big for our roads


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: I personally think that anything less than 27ft should be banned from the roads because they always seem to appear inferior. :lol:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Sorry if this is going 'off topic' but could this be the reason that few C class motorhomers wave to RVs ? .. just a thought


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: I have mentioned this on many an occasion. Re: the waving thread and superior/inferior etc, etc. :lol:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

how big a road do you need! if you feel intimidated by the big vehicles perhaps you should keep off the roads altogether. 

Olley


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: I think he must be a middle laner. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I agree with Paulway, this little Island we live on is not big enough for juggernauts! 8O 

The legal road limit at the moment is 44tonnes, 60 tonne 'road train' plans have been submitted for approval by the Transport minister, I think vehicles of that size belong in countries the size of America and Oz not on Britains tiny road network, as for Fifth wheelers Keith, great idea as previously mentioned, but it's not the ideal vehicle to full-time in (IMO)  

Not sure that many sites here would allow them on?


See you at York??

Dave


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> See you at York??
> 
> Dave


 8O Doubt it. It sounds like it's for snobs only. (Only joking). :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Well I wouldn't go worrying about size in this country if this goes ahead

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/lincolnshire/4234670.stm

As for opinions Keith, well all I can add is just go with what you think is suitable for you and your proposed way of life, I think these vehicles certainly have advantages, good luck.

MHS..Rob


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

All the fifth wheels given in the link are american and would probably need a ford 350 with upgraded tow package (at least).The fifth wheel we were looking at for our return trip to the states is 35ft and would require a ford 550 with upgraded tow package (not cheap at around $55k for the truck).I am still not convinced this is the way i will go because they just havent got the quality of an A class.Now if you want nice motorhome mine is now for sale at a reasonable £150,000,yes its big and no one waves because they are too busy stareing with mouths wide open.It does 10 mpg about the same as petrol 4x4s towing but it is our house on wheels and we have no poll tax ,water rates ,electric bills or mortage to worry about,plus we have a field to ourselves with views to die for.As for the size of the vehicles on the roads how do you think we pick up those smaller vehicles that break down or crash (i have lost count how many V Ws , Pugs, Fiats & caravans i have recovered )perhaps they should have been used as artificial reefs off the Cornish coast and kept my truck off the road.


----------



## 88941 (May 10, 2005)

Hi All

Many thanks for all your replies, it has sure given us something to think about.
It is a hard decision to make and as it will be our home for however long it needs very careful consideration.

I am aware that the link i posted was to an american site, we have looked at some by niche marketing which they claim can be towed by a european pickup but when you do the sums, even unladen they exceed the towing capacity of your average european style pickup (Mitsubishi L200) for example

I think we may well end up going with our original plan of an A Class RV and a couple of push irons on the back to get us about..

we are going to the york show on sunday for a look around hopeully will see some of you there...

Keith n Debs


----------

